# Precision Power PPI Ax606.2 white...



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Not mine...I already have one... pretty good shape & good price too... just listed:

precision power art series 606a/2 | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That didn't take long.
Sold right out from under me while I was sending a question.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Dude relisted it immediately with a price hike of $100... nice. I was checking it out but not for $525. I realize it's probably worth it but I never pay what somethings worth  I used to have one in like new shape and kick myself all the time for selling it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Dude relisted it immediately with a price hike of $100... nice. I was checking it out but not for $525. I realize it's probably worth it but I never pay what somethings worth  I used to have one in like new shape and kick myself all the time for selling it.


Yeah something doesn't pass the smell test.

Yet another squirrel on ebay.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

precision power art series 606a/2 | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Now I know it doesn't pass the smell test because the bidder that's winning right now is the same bidder that used buy-it-now and won it the first time, yet the seller says the 1st guy to buy it cancelled the sale?

He's playing the bid with a proxy ebay account.

Douchebag. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I ripped him up pretty good over this.
Here's my message to him:

Seriously dude,
How stupid do you think we are?
You state in your item description that the previous buyer on your earlier auction for this amp backed out, but that same guy is now your top bidder?
And you've also conveniently raised your buy-it-now by $100.00.
Looks to me like your using a 2nd ebay (proxy) account to manipulate the auction price.

Good way to get banned from ebay.

Here's his response:

he retracted his bid and withdraw money from paypal.earlier this morning.i relisted it because of that and raised the price which is my proxy. its not my fault the person that backed out is rebidding. 


- cityboy_1972

Amazing.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

As the fool that has bid on the item. The payment thru PayPal was reversed unknown why. If I did not want this amp so bad I would tell the buyer to well guess. I sent an email to him and his reply was I'm sorry but you will have to pay an extra $100.00 to buy it now. I know I'm a fool but I have wanted this amp for 10+ years.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

golfnbass1995 said:


> As the fool that has bid on the item. The payment thru PayPal was reversed unknown why. If I did not want this amp so bad I would tell the buyer to well guess. I sent an email to him and his reply was I'm sorry but you will have to pay an extra $100.00 to buy it now. I know I'm a fool but I have wanted this amp for 10+ years.


Oh snap!
(I hate that saying but it applies so well)

The truth always comes out!

The seller backed out of the deal. :mean:
What a dick!
Did you complain to ebay?
Hope he has to eat the 1st sale's ebay charges.

Damn I love DIYMA.
It's simply fantastic how you can find out almost every backstory that has to do with rare car audio pieces for sale.

You must really want it to be bidding again after he pulled that.

So what's the plan?
Win it for $425.00 again?
Please let us all know so we can help you fight back and get it for what you offered the 1st time.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Make sure you log some seriously negative feedback on this douche bag... with 20% negative, he won't sell much again...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

m3gunner said:


> Make sure you log some seriously negative feedback on this douche bag... with 20% negative, he won't sell much again...


Now look what this douche canoe is stating in his item description:

_On Nov-04-11 at 21:31:04 PDT, seller added the following information:
come on guys and gals. reserve is set at 525.00 dammmmmmmm thats cheap!! over 1500.00 new. its a beast it will power your whole system and still run cool . if your bidding you know what it is. open your wallets. this is the one to have besides the a600 and a404 . this one was checked out 4 monthsago at a electronics shop it powers up and works excellent all the pluga are there i dont get 525 it comes off ebay for good I WILL LET IT SIT_

THERE IS NO SET RESERVE!

So now he won't honor any of the 12 bids if it doesn't go over $525.00!

Everyone reading this thread should go to his ebay item page, click the report item icon, and report him for this bs.

I just did.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

He pulled the auction now...said that there was a buyer but they backed out...RIIIIGHT.


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is such BS I'm so freaking pissed this guy is a pure *******. He should never sell on eBay again.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

golfnbass1995 said:


> That is such BS I'm so freaking pissed this guy is a pure *******. He should never sell on eBay again.


I sent a message to him calling him out on his not taking less than $525.00.
Here's what I sent:

Dear cityboy_1972,
I don't see a set reserve so how can there be a reserve price? If you wanted a reserve price, then you should have chose that option when listing it. You need to honor the final bid as per ebay rules or don't sell it at all.

Here's his response:

dude you need to but the **** out on what i want to selll this **** for worry about yourself .


- cityboy_1972

What a dick!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Got another message from him:

i dont care what you paid for your last one.i dont need to sell this especially to someone that is an ******* and is so worried what EVERYONE else is doing. worry about your self dick head. oh yeah the price just rose to 750.00 especially for a **** sucker like you


- cityboy_1972

Guess he should have took your $425.00 for it. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well folks he has relisted the amp again. He says we can't bid on it.


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

On Nov-04-11 at 21:31:04 PDT, seller added the following information:. its a beast it will power your whole system and still run cool . if your bidding you know what it is. open your wallets. this is the one to have besides the a600 and a404 . this one was checked out 4 months ago at a electronics shop it powers up and works excellent all the plugs are there. I ended this auction early yesterday and i appologize . I got a backdraft of negative concerns on my listing from people and i was tired of dealing with them all. YOU KNOW WHO YOU R. DO NOT BID OR WRITE ME OR YOU WILL BE TURNED INTO EBAY. I will ship item to buyer when paypal confirms payment is available. thankyou.that's his new listing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Guess that would be ME! 

BTW, he must have blocked me because I can't find it.
Can you post the link?
Thanks.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

End time: Nov 10, 2011 8:24:52 PM CST


iPhone URL:
precision power art series 606a/2

Browser URL:
precision power art series 606a/2


Download eBay Mobile



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

130598413315 this is the item number.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

golfnbass1995 said:


> 130598413315 this is the item number.


Got it.
So, what are you going to do this time since he's burned you twice now?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

There is a black one on there I'm bidding on.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ax606-2-black-painted-spacers-rare-gets.html


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Dumbass has pissed off so many people after listing it three times that no one trusts him to actually sell it.

Only 4 bids this time.

Fool should have honored your 1st buy-it-now at $425.00. 

Serves him right to be stuck with it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## golfnbass1995 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok just got an email from this dude. 

your leaving a negative rating because of you not winning the amp. i am writing this to tell you ebay has copies of the conversations between you and i . all of them. i am asking you to remove the rating . try rebidding on the amp. you never know you may win it this time.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

golfnbass1995 said:


> Ok just got an email from this dude.
> 
> your leaving a negative rating because of you not winning the amp. i am writing this to tell you ebay has copies of the conversations between you and i . all of them. i am asking you to remove the rating . try rebidding on the amp. you never know you may win it this time.


Remind him that you already won it the 1st time!
What a douche.

BTW, I need a link to the new auction since he's got me blocked. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's another one up for sale!
Non-working and looks rough.

Old School Precision Power Ax606.2 (for parts only-not working) | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Found another one of them on ebay.

Non-working and looks rough.

Old School Precision Power Ax606.2 (for parts only-not working) | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## gr8dna (Jan 20, 2020)

Darth SQ said:


> Now I know it doesn't pass the smell test because the bidder that's winning right now is the same bidder that used buy-it-now and won it the first time, yet the seller says the 1st guy to buy it cancelled the sale?
> 
> He's playing the bid with a proxy ebay account.
> 
> ...


Hi, these posts are ten years old but I have an Ax606.2 Art Series that's been in storage (inside a house) for twenty years, unused. Great shape etc. Any interest in that? ANY idea of it's value?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

gr8dna said:


> Hi, these posts are ten years old but I have an Ax606.2 Art Series that's been in storage (inside a house) for twenty years, unused. Great shape etc. Any interest in that? ANY idea of it's value?


i just paid way to much for a A600.2 so they are very valuable still


----------

